# some of Judy's puzzles



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 24, 2014)

as requested here are some of Judy's puzzles

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Those are cute. Kids should really like them.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2014)

Nicely done and a very cool idea ! Great learning tool for kids .


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 26, 2014)

Those are just cool. At the shows I do they would be a hit.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2014)

Mike, those are so cool. They have a lot going for them. They are educational. They are well-crafted. They are pleasing to the eye. You did the same thing I did and over-married. Judy has a lot of talent and the way she uses it is admirable. Please give her our regards and thanks for sharing those with us. 

Has she ever considered taking a photo and making a puzzle from it?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 29, 2014)

thanks for all the positive comments. Judy has done well with her puzzles also. We do demos at local schools where she uses our 1889 treadle saw to cut out less intricate puzzles for the kids to show how they work. 
As for picture puzzles, she has thought about it but, as most of you know, custom work can be very cost prohibitive and time consuming.


----------

